# Omega-3 May Ease Depression During Pregnancy



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/healthNews/idUKCOL76763920080527?pageNumber=1&virtualBrandChannel=0

Ok, this is an old article, but I was a conference on Perinatal Mental Health recently and it was discussed - thought people may be interested. I noticed that Pregnacare tablets now come with Omega-3 supplements, and apparently in Australia it's so common to take Omega-3 that they couldn't find enough pregnant women willing to stop taking it to test out this study!

Blu


----------

